# The Greatest 10 Tractors Of All Time.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Based upon, popularity, influence, and innovation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thy forgot the really best two, no breakdowns almost ever. Buskin & Bobbin....geee....awww

a flake of hay and good for another 10 acres.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Broken cannon bone from stepping in a woodchuck hole will be a bad breakdown for them critters.

lol sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Somewhat surprised that neither the A or B made the top 10, guess they just couldn't keep up with Ferguson in Europe. Was really surprised that the old steel wheel sold so many units. Learn something new every day if you will read or listen I guess.

Of that list, I have driven a 135, a 9N, 8N, a D-19, a M, an A and a 4020. Rode hours on an Oliver 70 but was too young to drive


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Kinda surprised to see a 70 instead of a 77 or 88.

6 forward speeds, 2 in reverse, live PTO, and live hydraulics on the 77, 88, 770, 880, etc.


----------

